
Image Classification using Deep NN: beginner-friendly approach using TensorFlow - tifa2up
https://medium.com/@tifa2up/image-classification-using-deep-neural-networks-a-beginner-friendly-approach-using-tensorflow-94b0a090ccd4
======
halflings
Neat, well-written, article! Was also pleasantly surprised to discover that
the author's article is also quite good at web design and frontend dev... and
also a great (Quran) reciter!

Hope I had enough discipline to do all these things at the same time.

------
vanillax
Great guide and commentary. Would have liked to see a complete end to end code
tutorial.

